# Any indoor range in or around Seattle



## sirrogue1 (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be passing thru Seattle this week and I was wondering if there are any indoor gun ranges in or around seattle downtown where I could rent a gun and try it out. I am actually looking for a gun range that would be carrying the Steyr M-A1. Anyhow if you lemme know the name of the range I can call em up and ask them. Thanks


----------



## painter69 (Dec 19, 2007)

sams gun shop in everett rents guns. they are pretty easy to find if you don't know the area


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

you know. google maps is really good for this kind of stuff.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

go to
wheretoshoot.org

yes there are several


----------

